# Pflanzentip?



## Juleli (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
da wir momentan eine gewisse Algenplage im Gartenteich haben (es war zu erwarten), habe ich mich mal etwas länger an den Gartenteich gesetzt und überlegt, was wir machen könnten. Vorgestern habe ich ein __ Pampasgras neben dem Teich eingegraben (rechts neben dem Bachlauf), damit in der Mittagszeit demnächst etwas mehr Schatten auf den Teich fällt.
Außerdem habe ich hier und da weitere Pflanzen gekauft, weil die momentane Algenflut wohl auch daher stammt, dass zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich drin sind.
Es sind noch immer zu wenig Pflanzen. Außerdem stehen viele davon noch in Töpfen im Wasser, was auch nicht gerade hübsch aussieht.
Darum habe ich mir überlegt, einfach mal etwas länger mit der Anglerhose im Teich zu sein und die bisherigen Pflanzen direkt in den Boden zu setzen (keine Sorge - keine Teicherde) und neue Pflanzen zu kaufen und einzusetzen.
Dazu möchte ich mir mal anhören, was die Profis zu meiner Idee sagen.
Also: hier mal ein Grundriss vom Teich - nicht schön, aber selten!

Foto 

Die beiden roten Flecke sind momentan die Pumpen für einen Sprudler und den Bachlauf. Das ist jetzt aber eher nicht der wichtige Punkt. Es geht eher um die Fläche, die ich blau eingezeichnet habe. Dort ist eine Wassertiefe von ca. 20 bis 50 cm. Genau da wollte ich dann jetzt die bisherigen Pflanzen in Töpfen wegnehmen und woanders im Teich hinpflanzen und stattdessen ein paar andere Pflanzen hinsetzen:
- __ Schwertlilie
- Sumpfblutauge
- Wasserpreslie
- __ Goldkeule
- __ Fieberklee
- __ Wasserfenchel

Was meint ihr? Kann man das da wohl hinpflanzen? Sind das Pflanzen, die sich sehr stark ausbreiten, wenn sie nicht in einem Topf stehen? Gibt es Pflanzen, die besser geeignet sind?

Es handelt sich um einen vollsonnigen Standort, der Untergrund besteht momentan aus Kieseln, ich wollte die Pflanzen aber in ein Sand-Lehmgemisch einpflanzen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge,

liebe Grüße Juleli


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hoi Juleli,

im Moment schaut wohl niemand in den PC - bei dem schönen Wetter kein Wunder. Nicht alle Deine Pflanzen aus der Liste wirken als starke Nährstoffverbraucher. Hier hast Du mal eine Liste von Pflanzen, die man auch in Pflanzenkläranlagen verwenden kann:

Acorus calamus L. 
Acorus calamus 'Variegatus'
Bolboschoenus maritimus (Asch.) Palla
Butomus umbellatus L.
Callitriche palustris L.
Carex acuta L.
Carex acutiformis Ehrh. 
Carex brizoides L.
Carex elata All.
Carex grayi Carey
Carex hordeistichos Vill.
Carex muskigumensis Schwein.
Carex nigra (L.) Reichard
Carex paniculata L.
Carex pendula Huds.
Carex pseudocyparis L.
Carex riparia Curtis
Carex rostrata Stokes
Ceratophyllum demersum L.
Cladium mariscus (L.) Pohl
Crassula helmsii (Kirk) Cockayne
Eichhornia crassipes (Mart.) Solms
Eleocharis acicularis (L.) Roem. et Schult.
Eleocharis palustris (L.) Roem. et Schult.
Elodea canadensis Michx.
Fontinalis antipyretica Hedw.
Glyceria maxima (Hartm.) Holmb.
Glyceria maxima 'Variegata'
Hippuris vulgaris L.
Hydrocharis morsus-ranae L.
__ Iris pseudacorus 'Bastardii'
Iris pseudacorus 'Flore Pleno'
Iris pseudacorus L.
Iris pseudacorus 'Variegata'
Juncus effusus L.
Juncus ensifolius Wikstr. 
Juncus inflexus L.
Lemna trisulca L.
Lycopus europaeus L.
Lysimachia thyrsiflora L.
Lysimachia vulgaris L. 
Lythrum salicaria L.
Mentha aquatica L.
Menyanthes trifoliata L.
Myosotis palustris (L.) Nath.
Myosotis palustris 'Alba'
Myosotis palustris 'Variegata'
Myriophyllum aquaticum (Vell.) Verdc.
Myriophyllum spicatum L.
Myriophyllum verticillatum L.
Nasturtium officinale R.Br.
Nymphoides peltata (S.G. Gmel.) Kuntze
Persicaria amphibia (L.) Delarbre
Phragmites australis (Cav.) Trin. ex Steud.
Phragmites australis 'Variegatus'
Pistia stratiotes L.
Ranunculus lingua 'Grandiflorus'
Rumex hydrolapathum Huds.
Sagittaria latifolia Willd.
Schoenoplectus lacustris (L.) Palla
Schoenoplectus mucronatus (L.) Palla
Schoenoplectus tabernaemontanii 'Albescens'
Schoenoplectus tabernaemontanii 'Zebrinus'
Sparganium emersum Rehmann
Sparganium erectum L.
Stratiotes aloides L.
Typha angustifolia L.
Typha latifolia L.
Typha latifolia 'Variegata'
Typha laxmannii Lepech.
Typha minima Funck ex Hoppe
Typha shuttleworthii W.D.J. Koch et Sond.
Veronica beccabunga L.
Zizania latifolia (Griseb.) Turcz.^

Alle neigen zum Wuchern wenn genügend Nährstoffe da sind. Aber das muss so sein, schließlich sollen sie ja die Nährstoffe in Pflanzenmasse umwandeln, die man leicht aus dem Teich entfernen kann. Du musst also bereit sein einen Teil des Teichs so abzugrenzen, dass die Pflanzen sich dort nach Belieben ausbreiten können, aber nicht nach ausserhalb entwischen.


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hab noch was vergessen: manche Pflanzen aus der Liste brauchen nur feuchten Boden, manche nassen Boden, manche stehen im flachen Wasser und manche ganz untergetaucht. Das war mir jetzt aber zu viel Arbeit das jeweils dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## Dodi (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Moin zusammen!

Mal als kleine Anregung:
Wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, die Pflanzen-Liste von Werner mit in die Fachbeiträge oder ins Lexikon mit aufzunehmen als Pflanzen-Liste der Starkzehrer - evtl. noch mit deutschen Namen ergänzt?


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hoi,

mal als kleine Anregung: die Pflanzenliste gibt es als Excel-Tabelle auf meiner Internetseite zum Runterladen. Mit deutschen und botanischen Pflanzennamen, Blütezeit, Pflanzenhöhe, Standortansprüchen usw. Als Excel-Tabelle kann man sie auch anders sortieren und so gezielt nach Pflanzen für bestimmte Bedingungen suchen.


----------



## Juleli (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo,

dankeschön für die Liste. Der erste Arbeitsschritt wird jetzt sein, die Liste in deutsche Namen zu übersetzen  Wobei ich den Schritt mit "Elodea Canadensis" schon so machen kann - Kanadische __ Wasserpest!
Die, die lediglich feuchten Boden brauchen, kann ich leider aber komplett erstmal von der Liste streichen. Aber währenddessen kann ich sowieso schonmal sortieren. 

mit ganz großem Dank,

Juleli

Edit: Puh! Doch nicht mehr sortieren und übersetzen! Dankeschön!


----------



## axel (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo Juleli !

Wär Klasse wenn Du Deine Erkennisse weiterhin zum Besten gibts .
Ich suche auch Pflanzen für den Wassertiefenbereich wie Du !
Werd heut Abend fleißig mitsuchen . 
aponogenton distachyos  und pontederia lanceolata  sollen Wasserpflanzen sein die noch im Herbst blühen und in einer Tiefe von 40 cm stehen hat mir netterweise Werner verraten  



Lg  

axel


----------



## Juleli (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo Axel,

ich habe mal etwas weiter geschaut, habe aber __ Rohrkolben und __ Binsen herausgenommen. Die wollte ich nämlich nicht in den Teich pflanzen.
Ansonsten habe ich das hier mal zusammengefasst, was bei mir in Frage käme.


----------



## Plätscher (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*



> Juleli schrieb: __ Pampasgras neben dem Teich eingegraben



Hoffentlich hast du auch in richtung Teich, eine Pflanzensperre eingebaut.
Wenn nicht hohle es nach, du bist damit glücklicher.

Gruß
Jürgen


Ich hasse meine Tastatur, brauch unbedingt eine neue.


----------



## geecebird (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Werner, ich habe mich dusselig gesucht ;o)

Hier der direkte Link zur interaktiven Pflanzenliste von Werner:
http://www.nymphaion.de/downloads/Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls

Danke schön für den Service, die Liste ist echt klasse!!!


----------



## axel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo Juleli

Danke für Deine Zusammenstellung  


Lg 

axel


----------



## geecebird (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Mal als kleine Anregung:
> Wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, die Pflanzen-Liste von Werner mit in die Fachbeiträge oder ins Lexikon mit aufzunehmen als Pflanzen-Liste der Starkzehrer - evtl. noch mit deutschen Namen ergänzt?



Dod, ich finde diese Idee klasse! Das sollte definitiv ein Fachbeitrag werden, ggf. auch mit Urheber-Referenz und Link zur Excel-Liste. Wenn man im Forum sucht, dann stellen - ähnlich wie bei anderen Themen - viele diese Frage und daher macht ein FB auf jeden Fall Sinn. Denn es klingt ja immer freundlicher, wenn ich auf einen FB verweise anstatt frech zu schreiben, dass es ja auch eine Suchfunktion im Forum gibt :smoki


----------



## Juleli (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hm. Eine Pflanzensperre habe ich bisher nicht gemacht für das __ Pampasgras. Ich habe bisher auch nichts finden können bezüglich dessen, dass Pampasgras der Folie was tun könnte. Oder ist was anderes mit "Pflanzensperre" gemeint?


----------



## Naturi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hier hast Du mal eine Liste von Pflanzen, die man auch in Pflanzenkläranlagen verwenden kann:
> 
> Acorus calamus L.
> Acorus calamus 'Variegatus'
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin neu und habe leider einen Teich bisher nur in meinen Wünschen.
Erfreut habe ich diese Pflanzenliste gefunden.
Da unsere Pflanzenkläranlage dringend eine neue Bepflanzung braucht, (die Schilfpflanzen sind in einem größeren Teil gelb geworden und eingegangen) wollte ich das ganze etwas abwechslungsreicher bepflanzen. Ist das richtig, dass sich alle oben geeigneten Pflanzen für eine Pflanzenkläranlage (Hausabwasser..) eignen?
Kann mir jemand Vorschläge machen, welche Auswahl da empfehlenswert wäre?
Mit Grüßen aus der Steiermark
Naturi


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Toll! Mach ich jetzt Listen damit man sie nicht glaubt? Ich lebe unter anderem davon Pflanzen für Kläranlagen zu verkaufen, und meine eigene Kläranlage funktioniert auch einwandfrei, wird alle halbe Jahr überprüft ...


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo Werner,

Deine Kompetenz als Pflanzenfachmann steht hier in diesem Forum ohne Zweifel außer Streit. Aber, dass Neuankömmlinge sich erst einmal hier orientieren und einlesen müssen um den Schatz an Fachleuten auszumachen, die in diesem Forum wirken, ist auch verständlich, also nimm Naturis Unwissenheit nicht krumm.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Naturi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Toll! Mach ich jetzt Listen damit man sie nicht glaubt?



Hallo,
da habe ich mich wohl unpraktisch ausgedrückt. Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte damit nicht die Liste anzweifeln, sondern wollte mich nur versichern, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass die alle dafür geeignet sind. Bei uns werden immer nur 2 Schilfarten zur Auswahl angegeben, darum hat mich die Vielfallt überrascht. Auch in der behördlichen Genehmigung stehen nur  zwei Arten von __ Schilf drin. Darüber wollte ich mich jetzt aber mal hinwegsetzten und hoffe dass ich damit keine Probleme bekomme.
Da ich ja nicht diese ganze Vielfalt verwenden kann, war meine 2 Frage, ob es Vorschläge gibt, welche sich sinnvoll kombinieren lassen. 

Mfg. Naturi


----------



## Raducanu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Ich sage auch danke!
Vor allen der Latainische Name ist wichtig für mich, da ich in holland einkaufe und man dort mit den deutschen namen nicht weit kommt


----------



## froggy23 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo Werner,

auch ich habe jetzt Deine Riesenliste gefunden.

Wenn man Dích nun fragt, welche drei denn am meisten Nährstoffe aufnehmen und Du daher am allermeisten emfpiehlst, welchen würdest Du denn nennen?

Danke!

Axel



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hoi Juleli,
> 
> im Moment schaut wohl niemand in den PC - bei dem schönen Wetter kein Wunder. Nicht alle Deine Pflanzen aus der Liste wirken als starke Nährstoffverbraucher. Hier hast Du mal eine Liste von Pflanzen, die man auch in Pflanzenkläranlagen verwenden kann:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eugen (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Hallo Axel

ich bin zwar nicht Werner,will aber versuchen deine Frage zu beantworten.
Auf der Liste sind Pflanzen für versch. Wassertiefen gelistet.
Man sollte also auch wissen, wo du deine Pflanzen hinsetzen willst.
Sumpf,Flachwasser,Tiefe Zone oder als Schwimmpflanzen.
Mit diesem Wissen kann man dann weiter machen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzentip?*

Servus Axel

Herzlich Willkommen

Anhang anzeigen Interaktive%20Teichpflanzenliste(1).xls < Vielleicht hilft dir diese Liste ..... Spalte K = Wasserklärend gibt Auskunft über starke Nährstoffaufnahme
Quelle

Der Ausführung von Eugen ist nix hinzuzufügen


----------

